# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Ziekenhuis St. Jansdal

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuis St. Jansdal
Wethouder Jansenlaan 90
Harderwijk 

Bezoek de website van Ziekenhuis St. Jansdal


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ziekenhuis St. Jansdal.*

----------


## Jack123

In de nacht na mijn bevalling hebben ze een verkeerde baby bij me aangelegd. De zuster deed een klein groen nachtlampje aan, omdat mijn baby trek zou hebben. Ik kon wel blijven liggen, want zij zou me helpen. Toen ik wakker begon te worden zag ik dat het niet mijn kind was! Ik mocht er toch op vertrouwen dat ze de goede baby zouden aanleggen? Kennelijk niet, want het was echt niet mijn kind. 
Ik ben verward achter gelaten en toen ze een paar uur later met de volgende baby kwamen dacht ik: is dit ‘m dan echt wel? Ik was zo in de war dat ik hem niet meer herkende als mijn kind. Mijn baby had ook geen naambandje, want dat vonden ze niet nodig. Er werd op het hele gebeuren zeer laconiek gereageerd. Een dikke 2 maanden later had ik het resultaat van een DNA-test. Er resteert bij mij na 6 maanden nog veel schuldgevoel t.o.v. mijn kind en veel boosheid t.o.v. het St. Jansdal. Er zijn nu nieuwe kamers, dus de kans op een dergelijke fout is misschien kleiner. Maar, ik weet 100% zeker dat er daar personeel werkt dat niet met mensen zou behoren te werken en dat ze zich zeker niet beseffen wat een net bevallen vrouw nodig heeft.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jack123: Wat een vreselijke ervaring moet dat geweest zijn...ach wat een verdriet en ik vindt het "onbegrijpelijk" dat dit gebeurd is...de baby had gewoon wel een bandje om moeten hebben al zou het zijn om het voetje...krankjorum....natuurlijk raak jij de kluts kwijt...het is erg dat je door een DNA onderzoek zeker moet weten of het "jou baby" is....dat had dus "NOOIT" mogen gebeuren, en excuus was wel op zijn plek geweest!!!!  :Big Grin:  

ik weet niet hou oud jou kindje nu is maar ik wens je heel veel Liefde en Geluk toe met dit kind..heb vertrouwen in het personeel want er kan natuurlijk altijd iemand zijn die niet correct is, ik ga er van uit ( hoop ik) dat de desbetreffende verpleegkundige daar wel iets over gehoord heeft, want dit is nalatig!!!! sterkte ...en hopenlijk kun je genieten van het leven ondanks dit trauma....
alle goeds....

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

